# Free Portfolio Social Site for Models & Photographers



## Randy McKown (Oct 29, 2012)

We get so annoyed by the limitations of site like ModelMayhem & Facebook so we decided to sponsor our own social network. No fees or payment plans of any kind. No limitations on portfolio size, private message caps or how many friends you can make. Just something that photographers & models can find useful and enjoy.  Even if you don't shoot models feel free to hang out. I hope you all enjoy it.


Create Your Profile on XposurePro


----------

